

Ask HN: Why does Apple call it the trash bin? - nutbutter

When you throw something away on a Mac the storage space will eventually be reclaimed. So why does Apple call it the &quot;Trash&quot; bin when what you really are doing is recycling?
======
pinksweater1337
What about composting?

~~~
nutbutter
Ooh, I like that. Composting would imply that the data is devolving back into
its original components, but the same data is not used to make new data. I
guess maybe it would be clearer if we knew what was being trashed; the storage
medium, or the data.

